# New to the Hobby



## racerchaser (Jan 1, 2012)

I picked up a 1/24th scale Parma F5 chassis with 16D motor out of the box. I was wondering if there was any tips to help me out. I race on a 100' FT Hillclimb. Should I get better tires,Gears. Should I be putting oil on all moving parts like the chassis or keep it on just the bushing's? How about the bushings on the engine? Thanks for any help


----------



## pfindeis (Aug 5, 2009)

Just ask the local racers at your track. I'm sure they'll teach you all the tricks.
Just a drop of oil on axle and the motor bushings.

I also sent you a pm


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Hi Racerchaser*

Hi racerchaser
I'm just getting back into Slot cars myself, but only the Ho scales for now.
okay first things first.
1st You say you race. Is it in a club type(where they might have certain rules) or just you and your Buddies( where anything goes)
2nd As far as what parts you may need see what the people you are racing against are using. Most racer's won't mind letting you see what they use. A couple of extra sets of tires and gears never hurt.
3rd Although you've probably already ran your car a few times already. Take notes on how your car handles now compared to whenever you change something on it (tires/gears) this way you'll know whether or not it's helping you.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Here are some quick tips:

Soldier bushings in place in both the chassis and motor (if allowed).

The Parma spur gears are just fine, but if you can change the pinion change it to alot better grade gear, the ones that come on the Parma 501 are throw away after awhile.

You always oil the axle bushings and the motor bushings between each heat or after about 5 minutes of practice. Don't make a lake around them, but make sure they have oil. Use a high quality oil like Champion or Slick 7, don't use that guys oil on E-Bay that sells the supposed Liquid Bearings - it is 100% fake. A couple of friends of mine are the one that originally sold it and have since quit selling it.

Keep everything straight - chassis & axles.

You would better off using some Alpha tires depending on the surface of the track.

If you have any more questions please ask.


----------



## racerchaser (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Every bit is helpful. How about lighter fluid someone told me to use it to clean my tires?


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah the naptha (lighter fluid) is always good to have in your pitbox to clean tires among other things. peppermint if allowed to soften tires, brass brush for cleaning and flattening braids and braid juice for cooling and better electrical flow Koford makes good juice or you can make at home with sewing oil and a little ATF. 
get your tires trued out too. I made a homemade jig from wood and coarse emery cloth.


----------

